# Sturmey shifts now.......



## mantaray (Feb 10, 2018)

High tech stuff right here but for some reason it worked. Shifts beautifully. Cable was too long. Anybody ever try this technology? Wondering how long it’s actually going to last before it loosens up


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 11, 2018)

How much longer was the cable than what you needed?  You can slide the cable stop clamp on the frame towards the front of the bike and just have a longer loop up at the front. I've seen a few bikes where the cable was knotted to shorten it but I prefer moving the clamp when possible.



 

You can make an inch or two of difference here.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 9, 2018)

mantaray said:


> High tech stuff right here but for some reason it worked. Shifts beautifully. Cable was too long. Anybody ever try this technology? Wondering how long it’s actually going to last before it loosens upView attachment 751545



Probably on the first ride with the indicator chain lock nut loose like that. Is the cable tied in knots or is that just the plastic sleeve all pushed up? Any stretch on the cable means you will be soon be riding it out of adjustment and if you are pedaling hard when the hub slips a gear you are probably going to have a lot more problems...

New old cable time or new cable time.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 9, 2018)

Please go buy this!!   
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322941589128


----------

